# can men wear women gloves?



## mattus123

Hey guys
the thread title basically says it all
the reason i ask is because i found a website that has heavily discoutned mittens
BUT!, 90% of them are women mittens

so im wondering is there that much of a difference between male and women mittens?...apart from the slightly more feminie designs 

cheers


----------



## myschims

im assuming nothing other than the colors and that they may be smaller than mens (women tend to have smaller hands of course) so buy maybe a size or two bigger than normal?


----------



## mattus123

yea thast pretty much what i thought
awsome thats all the claification i needed
thanks


----------



## masoupistoocold

i bought a pair of women's glove because they looked better. needed to take them back to get a bigger size.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

wimmins gloves only work if you buy adequate and appropriate accessories..... at the very least, a handbag


----------



## DC5R

and you need to ride a Chanel board 

All kidding aside, there's nothing wrong with wearing women's gloves, just get the right size for your hands.


----------



## fredericp64

Women's hands produce heat in a different way than mens, gloves need to be made from the appropriate material according to your sex.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

fredericp64 said:


> Women's hands produce heat in a different way than mens.


Beyond trends in overall size (relative to entire body size), i have never heard of any sexual dimorphism in the human manus..... and so i might just go ahead and call Phooey on that one.:laugh:


----------



## fredericp64

Serious answer for a serious question loll


----------



## mattus123

dont worry guys ive got my chanel board
and i got my discounted dolce and gabbana bag ready for the slopes

but seriosuly
i actually googled it, and women feel the cold more than men
so if thats taken into consideration of the glove desgin, women gloves are warmer

which is realli convinient, because i feel the cold in my hands ALOT!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

PaoloSmythe said:


> Beyond trends in overall size (relative to entire body size), i have never heard of any sexual dimorphism in the human manus..... and so i might just go ahead and call Phooey on that one.:laugh:


Actually men have better peripheral heat and women have better core heat...men have need for the hot tool and womenz gotta keep the bun warm in the oven...so Paolo women's mitts are good for handling a hot tool...cold hands and warm hearts.


----------



## yusoweird

i tried a few pair of women gloves. they actually "fits like a glove." but i like my glove slightly loose...


----------

